# New body or new lens.  Help, I have no idea what to do.



## sarad (Oct 18, 2013)

I feel so behind other photographer's equipment wise.  I have a canon rebel T3 which I adore.  I own a few lens, 50 mm f1.8, 70-200mm f4.6, and 18-55mm (kit lens).  

My question is, is it time to upgrade the body since I'm shooting professionally for people or just invest in better lens?  I've heard so many mixed things.  I've heard that a rebel T3 can shoot just as good of a photo as any camera with the perfect lens and the photographer knowing how to work the camera effectively.  

Thoughts?  Advice?


----------



## Designer (Oct 18, 2013)

Are you experiencing limitations with the current body or is it merely new gear lust?  If the former, sit down and write out the pros and cons of the current vs a new body.  Make another column for the qualities of a body that you would be willing to wait for.  Total them up, and see where you stand.  

Do the same for your lenses.


----------



## KmH (Oct 18, 2013)

If you are accomplishing what you want to with what you have now, you don't need to upgrade anything.

Apparently you have no backup camera.

"Hi Ms. Smith, this is sarad. I have to cancel your session because my camera quit working. I'll call you back to reschedule the session as soon as I can get another camera."

The T3 is Canon's most basic, entry-level, consumer grade, DSLR camera.
The T3 lacks a feature very often used to make professional quality images - Spot metering mode. The T3 does have Partial, Center-Weighted, and Evaluative metering
Spot metering mode, or a hand held light meter, is needed in many on location and creative light shooting situations to accurately expose peoples faces.

No doubt, few if any of your clients will know that.

It's like having a hammer, wrench, and pliers in your tool box, but no screwdriver.

Being professional is about more than being paid.
Being professional is also about business and having some level of photography equipment technical expertise that allows you to make equipment purchase decisions based on technical need as it relates to business financial considerations.


----------



## ronlane (Oct 18, 2013)

From hanging around here for the last year +, I think most are going to say that good glass will trump a new body, considering the body you have. But I do agree with Designer about the limitations of the body or lenses. In my experience at the moment, I am looking at upgrading body and wanting new glass too. It is probably 60-40 gear lust vs. limitations of my setup.


----------



## sarad (Oct 18, 2013)

I want this to be my back up camera. The only problem is that if I get a new body I'll need new lens since the ones I have now prob won't work with the new body since I'd be going to a full frame. Or do I have that all wrong? Lol


----------



## Juga (Oct 18, 2013)

It you go full frame then your EF-S lenses won't work on the full frame body. Why do you feel the need to go full frame? The 50mm will work on a full frame BTW


----------



## EIngerson (Oct 18, 2013)

I agree with KMH. If you are getting the results you want with what you have, why worry about it. 


On the flip side of that, if you're a professional, you're prepared for equipment failure. a dropped lens or a failed shutter will shut things down in a heartbeat if you're not prepared. If you're running a business, invest in your business and get the professional gear you need.You owe that to your clients.


----------



## sarad (Oct 18, 2013)

I agree, but I'm just starting out doing this for money. I kind of need to make money to buy more. We all start somewhere, right? 

I get what you are saying, though. I do need backup but damn these things are expensive! Lol


----------



## Juga (Oct 18, 2013)

The 60D is a good camera and you should be able to get it for a real bargain right now because the 70d was released. It would give you slightly more MP, 9 cross type focus points which would help with your focus issues that you mentioned in another thread, and your EFS lenses would work. Just a thought

Other advantages to like spot metering etc.


----------



## EIngerson (Oct 18, 2013)

sarad said:


> I agree, but I'm just starting out doing this for money. I kind of need to make money to buy more. We all start somewhere, right?
> 
> I get what you are saying, though. I do need backup but damn these things are expensive! Lol



True, but if you're going to call it a "business" invest in the tools to provide professional results. I suggest studying up on "business" if you have photography down. If you are smart about the investment, the dividends will more than pay for it.


Good luck.


----------



## sarad (Oct 18, 2013)

True. So do I buy a cheap backup body or get a pricey body and use the t3 as a back up? I know this all depends on my pocket book, but what would you do??


----------



## Designer (Oct 18, 2013)

sarad said:


> I do need backup but damn these things are expensive! Lol



Yes, and it's not just the cameras, but as you know, lenses as well.  And then there are lights, light modifiers, stands, backdrops, computer, software, marketing, travel, license, insurance, taxes, and of course, your own time.  And I am probably leaving something out.


----------



## Braineack (Oct 18, 2013)

Designer said:


> Are you experiencing limitations with the current body or is it merely new gear lust?  If the former, sit down and write out the pros and cons of the current vs a new body.  Make another column for the qualities of a body that you would be willing to wait for.  Total them up, and see where you stand.
> 
> Do the same for your lenses.



I like this.

When I owned my D3100 I had two main compaints (as well as various little things): the low-light performance and the LCD screen.

So when a used, affordable, D5100 came up for sale here I jumped on it and sold my D3100 to make up most of the cost to upgrade.  So for around $100 total invesment, I was able to jump to a body that addressed my two big complaints as well as numerous minor ones.

It's still not perfect, but I don't feel as limited my my body now and will continue to use it until I reach another point where I really feel like I might need better body to handle the low-light stuff I want to do.  I'm also finding that maybe I want a body that has a higher flash sync speed.  I'd love to be able to shoot outdoors with my sb-700 at 1/1000, not 1/250sec.

Same for my lenses.

I had a 10-24mm that I barely shot with.  I liked it, but I wasn't using it.  I kept hearing about how great the 85mm 1.8G is and I wanted to try to take more portraits so I was able to sell the one and buy the other used for under $50 in total investment.

I also had a 55-300mm that took great shots, but I would have trouble with the slow focus of it.  Everyone talks here about how great the 70-300mm is and how fast it focuses, so i decided to sell the 55-300mm for the 70-300mm. They were right.  It's a significant improvement in the speed the lens can focus which is good for when I'm out trying to shoot moving objects, something the previous struggled with.

Sure it's no 70-200mm 2.8, but right now it's working for what I need (and my pocketbook), so who cares what others use so long as what you have works for you.


----------



## EIngerson (Oct 18, 2013)

sarad said:


> True. So do I buy a cheap backup body or get a pricey body and use the t3 as a back up? I know this all depends on my pocket book, but what would you do??



I don't know your finances or anything about your situation, but I can say this. As a business owner, if you run into a situation where you can't provide the services you promised, it never ends well. I wish you luck.


----------



## ronlane (Oct 18, 2013)

sarad said:


> True. So do I buy a cheap backup body or get a pricey body and use the t3 as a back up? I know this all depends on my pocket book, but what would you do??




Like it was mentioned above. Consider the 60D as a new main with the T3 as the backup and put money away to upgrade from there.


----------



## LoriStead (Oct 18, 2013)

Have you considered renting a camera to try it out?  Or do you know any other photographers who would let you try theirs out?  I think that once you try an upgrade, you will FEEL the difference, even more than you SEE it.


----------



## raventepes (Oct 18, 2013)

I agree with Ron's mention of the 60D as a primary body, which will work for your lenses. I'd also suggest saving up for a couple new "fast" zooms, namely, the Sigma 17-50 f/2.8 and the Sigma 50-150 f/2.8. Or, if it's more convenient, and with the 70D out now, get the lenses first, and get the body when you can.


----------



## jaomul (Oct 18, 2013)

All good advice from others. Your camera is capable of people shots. You could improve alright with a camera and many recommend the 60d because its such a bargain, but you could pick up a second t3 for small money, you then have a backup camera and you already know how to use this. If you upgraded your kit lens (and I think the canon kit lenses are nice but can be to slow for portraits) to something like a tamron 17-50mm f2.8 (also not huge money) and added a Yongnuo yn 465 (ttl flash available on ebay for 60 dollars approx). you then also can run 2 lenses on 2 bodies which can be helpful when photographing kids or impatient people


----------



## sarad (Oct 18, 2013)

Well my lens that work with my rebel work with the 60d?


----------



## jaomul (Oct 18, 2013)

sarad said:


> Well my lens that work with my rebel work with the 60d?


yes


----------



## Juga (Oct 18, 2013)

Yes, EF and EF-S lenses work with it. This isn't to sound mean but you really should do some research on equipment other than the simple asking questions on a forum. Go to Canon's website and really familiarize yourself with what they offer.


----------



## raaskohx10 (Oct 18, 2013)

Why do the camera manufacturers make crop sensor bodies when we all want to go full frame? Food for thought.


----------



## Juga (Oct 18, 2013)

raaskohx10 said:


> Why do the camera manufacturers make crop sensor bodies when we all want to go full frame? Food for thought.



Gateway camera


----------



## sarad (Oct 19, 2013)

Well, after doing research I ordered the 60D.  You should all be proud.  I am now officially professional, meaning I now have back up. I better LOVE this camera! My checkbook just got way lighter.  But I believe it's a good investment and makes me more reliable as a professional.


----------



## KmH (Oct 19, 2013)

Currently, Canon only offers 1 professional grade DSLR, the 1D X.
Canon's prosumer line of DSLRs is the 5D MKIII, 6D, and 7D.
Canon's consumer grade line of DSLR's is the 70D, 60D, T5i, SL1, T3i, and T3.

Canon's previous 10D, 20D, 30D, 40D, and 50D were prosumer grade, but Canon de-featured the 60D reducing it a consumer grade camera.

Canon EF lenses will work on any Canon SLR or DSLR made since 1987, which is when the EF-mount and Electro-Optical-System (EOS) were introduced to accommodate auto focus.

Canon EF-S lenses (introduced in 2003) cannot be mounted on Canon EF camera bodies.
The current EF bodies are the 1D X, 5D MKIII, and 6D


----------



## dubiousone (Oct 19, 2013)

raaskohx10 said:


> Why do the camera manufacturers make crop sensor bodies when we all want to go full frame? Food for thought.



And why every year they come out with the D5400, 5500, etc or T3ii or T4iii (LOL) each of which has XX more mega... or the 'new' AF whatever or 'new' metering system....the same reason this year's (insert car maker brand here) has more horsepower, more features, more chrome than last years. They only make money if you buy!

I'm not so sure there is a 'professional' camera, I know folks who shoot D5200's, D300's and D4's. All of them are good, well paid professionals and those are the cameras they used based on need and features.


----------



## Alan2.0 (Oct 19, 2013)

sarad said:


> I feel so behind other photographer's equipment wise. I have a canon rebel T3 which I adore. I own a few lens, 50 mm f1.8, 70-200mm f4.6, and 18-55mm (kit lens).
> 
> My question is, is it time to upgrade the body since I'm shooting professionally for people or just invest in better lens? I've heard so many mixed things. I've heard that a rebel T3 can shoot just as good of a photo as any camera with the perfect lens and the photographer knowing how to work the camera effectively.
> 
> Thoughts? Advice?



You have a capable body for most circumstances.  What features would you want in another body?  What is your budget?  Those two items more than any will drive you to gear.
If you need, or want, more glass, consider the purpose and specs.  IMHO I would not leave the house with one body, I shoot older pro bodies simply because they are feature rich and very reasonably priced.  Shooting the 50 and 60D as well these are hard to beat in terms of value.
Once a back up body is in your kit I would recommend new glass.  Glass is forever, bodies come and go.

If you are thinking of buying a full frame body buy only EF glass, Also used gear is the best value ( KEH Camera, Adorama, B&H, Cameta Camera) have great gear, for reasonable cost and is under rated. a "good" rating almost always means VERY nice gear.

Enjoy


----------



## Alan2.0 (Oct 19, 2013)

sarad said:


> Well my lens that work with my rebel work with the 60d?



60D will accept EF or EF-s glass


----------

